
What Time Is It When You Try to Pass Through “A Wrinkle in Time”? - samclemens
https://daily.jstor.org/what-time-wrinkle-in-time/
======
brianberns
This was one of my favorite books growing up, but the linked article is iffy
at best. Author doesn't understand the difference between quantum mechanics
and general relativity, which should be a nonstarter on HN. Would love to have
a better article as a starting point for discussion of this book here.

~~~
throwaway91111
I don't even think quantum mechanics come into play at the mitochondrial level
in Wind In The Door.

~~~
brianberns
I agree.

I think there is a scene in Wrinkle where Meg uses the fact that atoms are
mostly empty space to pass through a solid wall. However, this is really more
of a classical view of atomic structure (atoms as hollow balls), rather than
QM.

~~~
a_e_k
"The Transparent Column"

------
randcraw
It seems like kairos is like Csikszentmihalyi's flow. It's time that passes
while you are engaged, active, purposeful -- living rather than waiting.

Perhaps without a willing participant, there can be no kairos; there is only
chronos?

Great book, BTW. The most memorable from my childhood.

------
ktRolster
Good article. I have to say, after reading it, I still don't understand the
difference between _chronos_ and _kairos_

~~~
dreamcompiler
The description of kairos in the article reminded me of what's now commonly
called a flow state. Not sure if it's exactly the same idea or not.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_\(psychology\))

~~~
dwringer
I think the concept of "flow" as it relates to Kairos is best described by the
classic song, "Row, row, row your boat".

------
jsjohnst
One of my favorite fiction book series as a kid.

~~~
zafka
I still fondly remember this book, along with "Stranger from the Depths" as
two of the best books I read as a kid.

~~~
pmoriarty
I loved _A Wrinkle in Time_ and my other favorite was _A Wizard of Earthsea_ ,
which I remember randomly finding in a dusty attic in a summer school when I
was 11 years old. Talk about magic.

~~~
abakker
yes. Exactly.

------
JohnJamesRambo
This book had such a profound influence on my life and young mind. It
basically formed a lot of the values I have and ideas about what is right and
what is wrong.

